# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Mint and Lime... Our Green Sips...

## Heather

Mint and Lime are our lovely Green Sipaliwini's. They're quite inquisitive and not shy at all  :Smile: . 

Thank you, Troy! They're so pretty. We love them!







Ooh yum! A fruit fly!  :Wink:

----------

Geo II

----------


## Amy

I love the colors on those frogs, very gorgeous!

----------


## Eli

Stunning! Love the spots!

----------


## Heather

Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Lisa

I loovvee them heather! Yours have little freckles that are so cute!

----------


## Heather

Thank you  :Smile: . When I picked them out I wanted them to look as different as possible... One "lime" green and one aqua "mint"  :Smile: . Their markings have developed nicely. I'm very happy with them.

----------


## Heather

Lime and Mint's first baby  :Smile: . 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, flybyferns, Geo II

----------


## Amy

There is something about fresh OOW darts that makes them so adorable!  They are so perfect that they look unreal.  Great pics  :Smile:  Congrats on the babies!

----------


## bill

> There is something about fresh OOW darts that makes them so adorable!  They are so perfect that they look unreal.  Great pics  Congrats on the babies!


I have to agree with amy. Baby darts are SO adorable!! I think the only competition they have in the tree frog world would be baby white's.  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lisa

They're beautiful Heather! It's amazing the color variations. Mine are soooo different. I love it! Love the color or yours.  If you want some more I have 11froglets & 6 more on the way lol

----------


## Heather

Ooh! We should do a swap?  :Wink:

----------


## Heather

Do you have pics?

----------


## Lisa

yep sure do!

----------

flybyferns, Geo II

----------


## Heather

They're beautiful  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lynn

Lisa, 
Very pretty sips, congrats !

 :Butterfly: !

----------

Heatheranne

----------

